# Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo.

Ich bin heute auf eine sehr interessante Neuigkeit gestossen.

Hier erst mal der Link >> http://www.watergardenersinternational.org/journal/3-2/pairat/page1.html


Ist es tatsächlich gelungen eine winterharte "blaue" Seerose zu züchten?

Vom Habitus her spricht ja sehr viel dafür. Aber würde sie auch einen Winter hier überstehen?

Zu mindest bin ich schon mal begeistert. Die Seite ist leider in englisch, also weiß ich nicht ob wirklich alles 100 % verstanden habe.


Was sagen die Experten (Werner ) dazu?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hi Mirko,

das geisterte vor 6-7 Jahren schon mal durch Teich- Gartenforen ect. "Die erste vollkommen winterharte Blaue Seerose" (zwar mit anderem Sorten-Namen, aber die Fotos waren so weit ich noch weiß fast identisch) Aber ne wiinterharte blaue Seerrose hat bisher trotzdem noch kein einziger Händler im Programm gehabt. Normalerweise müßten die doch sofort in den Verkauf gehen müßen, welcher Züchter kann sich den ein Vermögen entgehen lassen. 
Nur mal die wichtigste Frage zur Zucht:  Wo haben die im tropischen/subtropischen Thailand die jährlichen mehrmonatigen Winter mit Barfrösten, mehrwöchig um -20 Grad,  und dicken Schneelagen um die völlige Winterhärte mehrere Jahre zu testen Mal ne Nacht bei -3 Grad überleben auch Tomaten wenn sie geschützt stehen, winterfest sind sie trotzdem nicht

Ist wohl was fürs Zeitungsentenschießen

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Naja, die Hybride soll erst 2007 enstanden sein. Bist du sicher das das die gleiche ist?

Ich kenne auch solche angeblichen "blauen winterharten" aber das waren andere und die sahen vom Habitus her auch eher wie tropische aus.


Die Frage mit der Winterhärte wäre noch zu klären und müsste getestet werden aber es ist schon interessant, dass diese Hybride über haupt möglich ist.

Und bis so eine Sorte auf den Markt kommt, vergeht sicher einige Zeit. Da hängt sicher viel mehr dran als man denkt. Ich kenne das ja von den Sorten von Dieter Bechthold. Da sind auch einige einzigartige Sorten dabei. Die gibts auch schon einige Jahre und sind bisher nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hi Mirko,

so 100%ig bin ich nicht sicher. War damals aber auch eine mehr rosabläuliche abgebildet, mit den beiden beiden blaublütigen subgenusarten,als Ausgang und der komische Kauz mit Lotosblüten in der Hand meine ich war da auch abgebildet. War damals ziemlich ähnlich aufgemacht. Mit dem in den verkauf gehen meinte ich ja die damalige "erste winterharte Blaue Seerose" die damals angeprießen wurde, die hätte schon länst auf dem Markt sein müssen
Mal schaun was Werner dazu sagt, der dürfte sich hier ja am besten damit auskennen


----------



## niri (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hi Seerosenfans,

da gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu smoki. Den Artikel auf dieser Seite (sie hängt irgendwie mit der Seite www.victoria-adventure.org zusammen) habe ich auch schon vor einiger Zeit entdeckt und gelesen. Mein Englisch ist gut genug, um das Meiste zu verstehen. Ich halte beide Seiten für seriös. Im Artikel beschreibt der thailändische Züchter, wie er vorgegangen  ist, welche Gattungen der Seerosengewächse  miteinander gekreuzt wurden und wie die Beurteilung des Ergebnisses vorgenommen wurde (morphologischer Vergleich und Gen-Analyse).  Die Eltern waren in  dem Fall eine Vertreterin der Untergruppe Nymphaea (hierher gehören winterharte Seerosenarten) aus der größeren Gruppe Syncarpie und als Pollenspender eine Vertreterin der Untergruppe Brachycera aus der Gruppe Apocarpiae. Zu der Untergruppe Brachycera gehören z.B. solche tropischen Seerosen wie N. caerulea, N. micrantha und N. colorata. 

Die vorgestellte entstandene Seerose besitzt mehr Merkmale  einer Nymphaea als einer Brachycera. Daraus wird u.a. Schlußfolgerung gezogen, dass sie der Untergruppe Nymphaea zuzuordnen ist. Der Untergruppe Nymphaea entsprechen die Form des Rhizoms (horizontal), die Form der Blätter (glatter Rand), der ??? (wörtlich da zu spezifisch: syncarpous carpels - hat etwas mit Narbe/Fruchtknoten zu tun). Von der Brachycera erbte die Hybride die blau-violette Farbe und den Stand der Blüte über dem Wasser. Ob sich die neue Seerose, die ich übrigens sehr schön finde, tatsächlich als winterhart erweisen wird, kann wahrscheinlich nur durch Testen in unserem Klima herausgefunden werden.

LG
Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hi Ina,

hab ja schon geschrieben das die "erste !!!!!! voll winterharte Blaue Seerose" schon vor 6-7 Jahren von einem Seerosenzüchter durch Kreuzungen zwischen tropischen blauen und winterharten Arten entstanden sein soll. Ist danach allerdings nie wieder etwas davon zu hören/lesen gewesen Der Beweis vom damaligen sensationellen Zuchterfolg steht immer noch aus ( und solange Seerosenzüchter in den Subtropen/Tropen nicht den Beweiß erbringen können das das auch stimmt mit ihrer "winterhärte" - im Erzeugerland sind sie ja schließlich auch sämtliche heimischen Pflanzen vollkommen winterhart im hiesigen Winterklima (mehrjährige Feldversuche in Nordasien, Europa, oder Kanada) sollte man so was nicht alzu wörtlich nehmen. 
Eventuell ist die blaue Neuzüchtung ja nur in den Subtropengebieten Thailands winterfest. weil die genannten blauen Afrikaner da eventuell ja auch nicht überleben Schließlich schaffen es bis heute auch nicht alle Kreuzungen zwischen den hier heimischen Seerosenarten und gelben mexikanischen Arten einen mitteleuropäischen Winter zu überleben (und die eingekreuzten gelben aus Mexiko sind bei weitem kälteres Wasser als tropische blaue gewöhnt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Fakt ist doch aber, wenn man dem glauben schenken darf was das steht, ist eine Kreuzung der verschiedenen Seerosensektionen möglich. Diese Seerose hat überwiegen merkmale einer winterharten Seerose (Sektion: Nymphaea) aber die Farbe eine Tropischen Seerose (Sektion: Brachyceras). Ob diese nun wirklich in unserem Klima komplett winterhart ist spielt ja auch erst mal keine Rolle. Wenn sie fertil ist kann man ja mit ihr weiterzüchten. Wobei mir die winterhärte einer gelben Seerosenhybride auch zureichen würde. Solange man die frostfrei bzw. so überwintert das das Rhizom nicht durchfriert (entsprechend tief stellen im Winter).


Aber eins muss ich noch mal klar stellen. Diese Seerose ist keines Falls Blau. Sie ist Violett! Das ist ein Unterschied. Genau wie es keine blauen Usambaraveilchen, __ Rittersporn, Lupinen oder was weiß ich gibt. Das sind alles Violetttöne, ein echtes Blau gibt es ganz selten. Zumal ich auch noch keine wirklich blaue tropische Seerose gesehen habe, die waren alle eher violett. Aber es gibt ja weder Blau noch Violett bei winterharten Seerosen, also trotzdem ein Erfolg. Zudem finde ich diese neues Farbe auch sehr schön.


----------



## niri (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hi Frank, 

vor ca. 6-7 Jahren war ich noch nicht "seerosensüchtig"  und habe von der ersten winterharten Blauen gar nichts mitgekrigt. Wie gesagt, ich halte die Seite, die den Artikel veröffentlicht hat, für seriös, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung . Und wie ich oben schrieb, ich habe es so verstanden, dass die besagte "Neue blaue" der Untergruppe Nymphaea (hierher gehören alle winterharten Arten) nur afgrund ihrer Merkmale zugeordnet worden ist, nicht aufgrund ihrer tatsächlichen Wintertauglichkeit.

LG
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Die N. mexicana gehört ja botanisch gesehen auch du den "winterharten" aber ist es nicht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Seht mal was bei dem Kreuzungsversuch noch dabei rausgekommen ist.

>> http://www.watergardenersinternational.org/journal/3-4/pairat/page1.html

Besonders die 'Siam Pink' (Hybride 9) und die Hybride 19 gefallen mir sehr gut!


----------



## Eugen (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hi Mirko,
da sind ja schöne Röschen dabei.  
Mir gefällt auch noch die Nr.6, sie hat sone schöne Tassenform.
Wenn die in den Handel kommen, bzw. wenn man sie irgendwie erwerben kann,denke ich ganz intensiv über einen Gartenumbau bzw. über ein "Seerosenhaus" nach.


----------



## niri (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*



Eugen schrieb:


> Wenn die in den Handel kommen, bzw. wenn man sie irgendwie erwerben kann,denke ich ganz intensiv über einen Gartenumbau bzw. über ein "Seerosenhaus" nach.



Hallo Eugen, 

hast du sonst seerosenmässig keinen Wunsch mehr offen ????

LG
Ina


----------



## Eugen (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hi Ina,

doch,doch 
mir fallen da noch einige ein. 

In der letzten Ausgabe der "Gartenteich" werden die "Sieben Zwerge" vorgestellt.
Da fehlen mir noch 2 davon.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Ja ja, es gibt noch so manche Seerose die ich gern haben möchte!  Ich hab mir jetzt erst mal eine 'Hidden Violett' bestellt. War nicht gerade billig das Teil!

Was glaubt ihr denn wie lange es dauern wird bis die auf den Markt kommt?

Also ich hätte ja nichts dagegen wenn der Herr Songpanich mir ein, zwei Exemplare zukommen lassen würde um sie auf ihre Winterhärte in unserem Klima zu testen! 

Noch ne Theorie zur Winterhärte. Perry D. Slocum behauptet ja auch einige seiner besten Sorten seien aus Kreuzungen mit tropischen Seerosen hervorgegangen, bspw. Black Princess, __ Almost Black, Perry's Fire Opal, Perry's Vivid Rose, Wow usw. Diese sind ja zuverlässig winterhart, wieso dann nicht auch diese. Sofern die Sorten von Slocum wirklich solche Kreuzungen sind. Denn, sofern ich das auf Bildern und anhand meiner Black Princess beurteilen kann, haben diese eingentlich keine Eigenschaften ihres tropischen Elternteils. Bestes Bsp. marmorierte Blätter. Die hat keine der Sorten, die von Songpanich hingegen haben alle marmorierte Blätter. 
Kann man von Slocums Sorten nicht auch mal eine Genanalyse machen, dann hat man Gewissheit.


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hallo zusammen,

die 'winterharte Blaue' ist bereits auf dem Markt und kostet schlappe 500 Euro. Im Moment ist das erst mal was für Züchter und noch nicht für den Endverbraucher. 

Die Farbtöne Blau und Violett kommen bei winterharten Seerosen nicht vor, bei den tropischen Seerosen gibt es sie dagegen schon. Eine winterharte blaue Seerose setzt also eine erfolgreiche Kreuzung einer winterharten mit einer tropischen Seerose voraus. Bis vor kurzem war die offizielle Lehrmeinung, dass eine solche Kreuzung absolut unmöglich sei. Die Gattung Nymphaea wird in verschiedene Untergattungen aufgeteilt und Kreuzungen zwischen diesen Untergattungen waren noch nie erfolgreich durchgeführt worden. Alle winterharten Seerosen gehören zur Untergattung Nymphaea. 

Vor etwa 7 Jahren gelang dann die erste nachgewiesene Kreuzung zwischen zwei verschiedenen Untergattungen tropischer Seerosen, nämlich zwischen Brachyceras ('normale'  tropische tagblühende Seerosen) und Anecphya (australische Seerosen). Auch die Genanalyse bestätigte diese Kreuzung.

Vor zwei Jahren gelang die erste nachgewiesene Kreuzung zwischen Brachyceras und Nymphaea. Das Ergebnis ist die winterharte blaue Seerose von der hier geschrieben wurde.

Die Winterhärte ist noch nicht ausreichend getestet und die Pflanze hat vermutlich noch einige Macken die man normalerweise bei einer neuen Sorte nicht tolerieren würde. Aber es geht hier nicht um eine neue Sorte für den Gartenteich sondern um neue Möglichkeiten in der zukünftigen Züchtung. Die Gene, die für die blaue Farbe verantwortlich sind, sind jetzt auch in einer Pflanze vorhanden, die sich problemlos mit anderen winterharten Seerosen kreuzen lässt. 

In ein paar Jahren wird es dann die ersten hellblauen, blauen und violetten Seerosen geben, die wirklich winterhart sind. Als schöne Zugabe werden auch die Schwimmblätter endlich so schön gezeichnet sein wie bei den tropischen Seerosen. Die neue Kreuzung ist ein Meilenstein - nicht weil sie so vollkommen wäre, sondern weil sie den Weg zu bisher undenkbaren neuen Seerosensorten geöffnet hat. Noch interessanter wird es werden, sobald auch die nachtblühenden Seerosen mit in die neue Züchtungsarbeit integriert werden können.


----------



## niri (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Danke Werner!

Auf deine Bestätigung haben wir gewartet  ! Das klingt alles total vielversprechend!!!

@Eugen

Jetzt kannst du wirklich über ein Seerosenhaus nachdenken ! 

Ich werde dann schon mal in unserem Minigarten neue Stellplätze für die nächsten Seerosenkübel suchen .

LG
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Na endlich meldet sich der Experte zu Wort!  Das klingt alles sehr interessant was du da schreibst. So wie ich das herauslese ist die neue Sorte sogar fertil, oder nicht?
Und wenn Werner sie schon als Meilenstein bezeichnet soll das schon was heißen.

Du schreibst sie hat noch "Macken". Kannst du das mal genauer erläutern? Würde mich sehr interessieren. Diese neue Erkenntnisse werden dann auch gleich mit in meinen Seerosen-Kulturbericht einfließen. Deshalb wären solche Infos wichtig für mich.


Mir ist übrigens noch eine Eigenschaft der tropischen Seerosen aufgefallen. Man sieht das besonders gut bei der 'Siam Pink'. Die Blütenblätter sind an den Spitzen dunkler als im Zentrum. Die Blüte ist also außen dunkler als innen. Genau anders rum als bei den üblichen winterharten Seerosen.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hallo,

ich kenne die Sorte nicht aus eigener Anschauung sondern habe mich mit Leuten ausgetauscht, die sie schon halten. Viele sind es nicht, und sie haben ihre Gärtnereien fast alle in klimatisch milderen Gegenden als es Mitteleuropa ist. Unter diesen Bedingungen kann man nicht sagen ob sie auch mit unseren Wintertemperaturen zurecht kommt. Was ich gehört habe soll sie nicht sehr blühfreudig sein und die Schwimmblätter sind zumindest bei einem Halter sehr empfindlich gegen Schneckenfraß. Aber das ist alles egal, Hauptsache die Kreuzung ist geglückt und die Pflanze ist tatsächlich fertil - sowohl der Pollen als auch der Samen.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

PS:

bei der Gelegenheit muss ich eine alte Lieblingstheorie von mir nochmal aufwärmen. Ich glaube dass es schon einmal eine Kreuzung aus winterharten und tropischen Seerosen gegeben hat, und dass das Result die Sorte 'Colonel J.A. Welch' ist. Es ist die erste winterharte Seerose, die in der Lage ist aus der Blüte Kindel zu bilden (alle anderen winterharten Seerosen, die das können, haben 'Colonel J.A. Welch' im Stammbaum). Es gibt keine winterharte Wildform, die diese Eigenschaft hat und vererben könnte. Es gibt keine tropische tagblühende Seerose mit dieser Eigenschaft, aber es gibt zwei nachtblühende __ tropische Seerosen mit dieser Eigenschaft. Beide sind gelb, so wie 'Colonel J.A. Welch'. 

Die Alternative wäre, dass es sich um eine spontane Mutation handelt. Auch möglich - aber dann zufällig noch die gleiche Farbe?

Eine Antwort darauf könnte nur die Gärtnerei Latour-Marliac geben, es sind dort noch alle Unterlagen über die züchterische Arbeit vorhanden. Leider hält man sich dort aber an die Tradition von Joseph Bory Latour-Marliac und hält alles unter Verschluss. Geheimniskrämerei über alles, damit die Konkurrenz nicht von der eigenen Erfahrung profitieren kann.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Also wenn Pollen und sogar Samen fertil sind, dann kann man ja gespannt sein was in nächster Zeit alles kommt. Was auch schön aussehen würde, wenn die neuen Kreuzungen auch gezackte Blattränder hätten.

Von deiner Theorie mit der 'Colonel A.J. Welch' haste schon mal erzählt. Klingt auf jeden Fall sehr interessant. Diese viviparen nachtblühenden können dann doch nur Arten aus der Untergattung Hydrocallis sein. Könnte eine der beiden evtl. die Nymphaea lasiophylla sein. Es ist die einzigste zu der ich sowas gefunden habe.

Was hälst du eigentlich von Slocums Kreuzungen mit tropischen Seerosen, z.B. die von mir weiter oben genannten? Sind da tropische mit drin?


Wenn wir gerade mal dabei sind, habe ich noch mal eine spezielle Frage an dich Werner. Die einzigste Seerose mit gefleckten Blättern die zur Untergattung der winterharten Seerosen (Nymphaea) gehört, ist ja die N. mexicana. 
Mal abgesehen davon das es seit neusten Kreuzungen aus winterharten und tropischen (Brachyceras) Seerosen gibt, die auch gefleckte Blätter haben, kann man dann davon ausgehen das alle winterharten Seerosen die gefleckte Blätter haben von der Mexicana abstammen!?
Bei allen gelben und mehr oder weniger orangen und pfirsischfarbenen ist das ja klar. Nun gibt es aber auch rote oder rosa Sorten mit gefleckten blättern, z.B. 'Galatee', 'Andreana' und 'Wm. Falconer'. Haben diese Sorten auch die Mexicana in der Ahnenreihe oder kommt diese Zeichnung anders zu stande?


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hallo Werner,

also einige Jahre will ich nicht auf zwei bis drei weitere __ blaue Seerosen warten, lieber will ich das Risiko eingehen und sie aus Deinem tropischen Seerosen-Sortiment auswählen. Wie Du weißt, sind die Winter  hier auf Paros zwar frostfrei, trotzdem aber nicht wirklich allgemein tauglich für __ tropische Seerosen. Von den ersten 5  tropischen Seerosen, die ich 2004 von Dir bekommen habe, hat nur eine blaue den ersten Winter hier überlebt, während die Tina und Madame Ganna Walska seit 2005 die Paros-Winter bis jetzt problemlos überstanden haben und Kindeln ohne Ende hervorbringen, besonders die Sorte Tina.


               



 



Steht  die Temperaturtoleranz der tropischen Seerosen mit der Farbe und Viviparie in Zusammenhang? Gibt es außer den beiden Tropischen, die ich bereits habe, weitere blaue Sorten, die ähnlich unempfindlich und einen Versuch wert sind? Andere Farben interessieren mich nicht, da ich auf Blau in verschiedenen Varianten umsteigen möchte. Lila und Violett habe ich ja bereits. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe wieder interessante Neuigkeiten gefunden!

http://www.internationalwaterlilycollection.com/Special Recognition/mikegiles.html


Was mich interessieren würde, stammen diese Sorten jetzt von der 'Siam Blue Hardy' ab?


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

So sieht also Blau aus ...


----------



## Christine (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Das hier 
möchte ich aber nicht im Teich haben - da kriegen die Fische doch nen Herzkasper...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> So sieht also Blau aus ...


Nö, aber violett. 

Mal davon abgesehen das es in meinen Augen sowieso keine echte blaue Seerose gibt, auch keine tropische. Die sind alle mehr oder weniger violett. Echte blaue Blüten gibt es nur sehr wenige im Pflanzenreich, bspw. Salvia patens.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*



Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> . Echte blaue Blüten gibt es nur sehr wenige im Pflanzenreich, bspw. Salvia patens.




Hi Mirko,

wenn man so will gibts auch kaum echte rote oder gelbe Blüten in der Botanik 

Was machen den deine __ Thalia geniculata so? Meine diesjährigen Sämlinge haben seit Mai erst die 60cm erreicht (und haben jetzt nach dem einräumen, wie die T. dealbata auch, wieder mit nem Neuaustrieb begonnen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hallo Frank.

Bei roten gehe ich noch mit, da gibt es viele die eher schon in leicht violette gehen. Aber bei gelben? Begründe mal!  Obwohl, wenn ich bspw. an Pelargonien, Rosen, __ Tulpen oder Cyclamen denke, da gibts schon echte rote.


Meinen Thalias geht es soweit gut. Hab sie Mitte Oktober schon zurück geschnitten und sie stehen jetzt im Keller frostfrei, auch die Geniculata. Die war zum Schluss übrigens schon über 1 m hoch geworden und hatte im Verhältnis zur Dealbata riesige Blätter und sehr dicke "Stämme"! Die Dealbata schafft so eine Überwinterung problemlos, bei der Geniculata werde ich es sehen.


----------



## Limnos (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hi

Ich möchte mich an diese Diskussion mit Bildern einer Seerose anhängen, die ich eine zeitlang im Aquarium gehalten habe. Ich erhielt sie von jemand, der sie seinerseits auf einer Pflanzenbörse erstanden hatte. Aber die Spur ließ sich nicht weiter zurückverfolgen. Ich weiß zu dieser Seerose nur soviel, dass sie beheiztes Wasser brauchte, im Aquarium blühte und an den Blattansätzen Kindel hervorbrachte. Es war aber nicht N x daubenyana, die ja nur blassblaue Blüten hat. Leider wurde die Pflanze von Krebsen "angenagt". Als ich das bemerkte und die Krebse aus dem Aquarium verbannte, war es für die Pflanze zu spät. Die dunklen Stellen an den Petalen sind Sengschäden durch Leuchtstoffröhren


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hi Limnos,

wird eine Nymphaea capensis/caerulea/micrantha Hybride sein. Diese tropischen Arten ist ja gärtnerisch auch sehr weit verbreitet. Bin aber nicht ganz sicher

MfG Frank


----------



## Zuckerschniss (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Das hier
> möchte ich aber nicht im Teich haben - da kriegen die Fische doch nen Herzkasper...



Nicht nur die Fische, den würd ich wohl auch kriegen...... brrrrrr....:?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nymphaea 'Siam Blue Hardy'*

Hi Ellen,

gegen so was im Teich hilft ein großer hungriger Piranhaschwarm (hilft bestimmt auch gegen __ Fischreiher und angelnde Katzen)

Frank


----------

